# New dovetail jig by Woodcraft



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

What do yall think? Whats the best for under $100.00
http://woodcraft.com/InhancedImage.aspx?ProductString=148094.jpg

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20394&refcode=75IN11RL


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

thats the PC jig, exactly the same.
It works! can't say much more as I've not really used mine enough yet to say if it's good or bad, but at that price, you won't get anything better I think


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

It looks a lot like the 'other' half blind jigs, but I like the beefier templates. Probably a pretty good deal.


----------

